# Bought in Hawaii but going to rescind



## cnote72 (Sep 24, 2019)

New buyers in May of 2019 at Nashville.  Just bought more in Hawaii while on vacation there, got us to 400,000 points so we would be Silver VIP.  We are regretting it now since we don’t need to extras that come along with Hawaii ownership.  Going to rescind the Hawaii contract but still want to get the additional 200,000 points to be at Silver VIP, or whatever the new term will be.  Just was wondering where would be a good place to buy the additional points, or does it matter?  Since we are new members our price per 1,000 is locked in for 12 months.  Could possibly go to Branson, Vegas, or Austin within the next year, if one place is better to buy at than the other let me know. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mjc775 (Sep 25, 2019)

About 5 years ago we got introduced to timeshares in Honolulu. We had purchased a small every-other-year contract for around $17K. I spent a good part of the rest of our vacation reading the TUGBBS website, and ultimately rescinding before we left. A few weeks later I bought about double the amount of points on a yearly basis from an eBay seller for around $3K. I would suggest the same if you’re wanting more points. However I’m not familiar with if a resale purchase qualifies for VIP levels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> New buyers in May of 2019 at Nashville.  Just bought more in Hawaii while on vacation there, got us to 400,000 points so we would be Silver VIP.  We are regretting it now since we don’t need to extras that come along with Hawaii ownership.  Going to rescind the Hawaii contract but still want to get the additional 200,000 points to be at Silver VIP, or whatever the new term will be.  Just was wondering where would be a good place to buy the additional points, or does it matter?  Since we are new members our price per 1,000 is locked in for 12 months.  Could possibly go to Branson, Vegas, or Austin within the next year, if one place is better to buy at than the other let me know.
> Thanks in advance.



We do recommend you buy resale.  My go to source is TSN at https://www.timesharenation.com/resort/Wyndham-Points.  TSN is out at the moment.  You need to check at least daily, sometimes several times a day.

Although I’m not a VIP, I got 434k pts for $200.  Grand Desert can be bought cheaply with low MF.  I uploaded a good Wyndham MF chart. What was the price of your Hawaii Ts?


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> New buyers in May of 2019 at Nashville.  Just bought more in Hawaii while on vacation there, got us to 400,000 points so we would be Silver VIP.  We are regretting it now since we don’t need to extras that come along with Hawaii ownership.  Going to rescind the Hawaii contract but still want to get the additional 200,000 points to be at Silver VIP, or whatever the new term will be.  Just was wondering where would be a good place to buy the additional points, or does it matter?  Since we are new members our price per 1,000 is locked in for 12 months.  Could possibly go to Branson, Vegas, or Austin within the next year, if one place is better to buy at than the other let me know.
> Thanks in advance.



Mf is a little in the atrocious side.  But this is an example of a free Wyndham Ts.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-wyndham-governors-green-williamsburg.294400/


----------



## bendadin (Sep 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> We do recommend you buy resale.



We who?

He said that he wants to be VIP silver. That isn't happening with resale. 

What and where did you buy? Low MF beats out a high MF CWA contract in the long run.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 25, 2019)

bendadin said:


> We who?
> 
> He said that he wants to be VIP silver. That isn't happening with resale.
> 
> What and where did you buy? Low MF beats out a high MF CWA contract in the long run.


We = @mjc775 @dgalati and general TUG advice.  

If you must know, I have
1) 158k Grand Desert for $0 including free transfer and closing costs.
2) 128k Star Island for $0 plus $200 closing costs.  MF plus PF are $6.5/1k, but I want the 13 month ARP for FL winter. If I change my mind, I will give back via Ovations.
3) 84k Ocean Walk $0 including free transfer and closing costs.  MF plus PF are $6.65/1k, but I want the 13 month ARP for FL winter. If I change my mind, I will give back via Ovations.
4) 64k CWA for $0 including free transfer and closing costs.  MF and PF at $6.6/1k but I want the 13 month ARP for FL winter. If I change my mind, I will give back via Ovations.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> New buyers in May of 2019 at Nashville.  Just bought more in Hawaii while on vacation there, got us to 400,000 points so we would be Silver VIP.  We are regretting it now since we don’t need to extras that come along with Hawaii ownership.  Going to rescind the Hawaii contract but still want to get the additional 200,000 points to be at Silver VIP, or whatever the new term will be.  Just was wondering where would be a good place to buy the additional points, or does it matter?  Since we are new members our price per 1,000 is locked in for 12 months.  Could possibly go to Branson, Vegas, or Austin within the next year, if one place is better to buy at than the other let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


If you are dead set on VIP, buy at Canterbury SF.  Lowest MF.  Even resale, a 200k Canterbury can resell for $2k.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 25, 2019)

Only developer points count toward VIP, so if silver VIP is what you want, you will have to buy from Wyndham directly. It is my understanding that purchasing from Wyndham telesales is cheaper than purchasing from a salesman at a resort. I’ve never done that so someone else may be able to give more information about that.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> New buyers in May of 2019 at Nashville.  Just bought more in Hawaii while on vacation there, got us to 400,000 points so we would be Silver VIP.  We are regretting it now since we don’t need to extras that come along with Hawaii ownership.  Going to rescind the Hawaii contract but still want to get the additional 200,000 points to be at Silver VIP, or whatever the new term will be.  Just was wondering where would be a good place to buy the additional points, or does it matter?  Since we are new members our price per 1,000 is locked in for 12 months.  Could possibly go to Branson, Vegas, or Austin within the next year, if one place is better to buy at than the other let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


Buying up to silver VIP may not be worth the additional cost for only a 25% discount in the 60 day window. Minimum of $28000 to purchase if buying at $140 per 1000. I personally would just buy resale and save at least $25000. If you really desire VIP benefits look into going VIP the PIC Plus or express route info in member directory pages 360-361.  

*Exclusive Vacation Planning Benefits
CLUB WYNDHAM Silver Owner 
400,000 - 699,999 Points* *CLUB WYNDHAM
Gold Owner 
700,000 - 999,999 Points
CLUB WYNDHAM Platinum Owner 
1,000,000 Points or More*
Points Discounts within 60 Days of Check-in1 25% 35% 50%


----------



## cnote72 (Sep 25, 2019)

Sorry, I guess I forgot some important details. We bought 200,000 points in May at Nashville, since it has only been 4 months, less than a year, they said we could do a swap basically. We bought 400,000 points in Hawaii for the price we bought at in Nashville. It was right around $80,000 total for the 400,000 points to put us at Silver. We also got enrolled in TPI, Plus Partners, Premier Access, and Outrigger.

Thinking there are some advantages to being Silver, but maybe not. You get X amount of reservation transactions, X amount of guest confirmations, and unlimited housekeeping credits. Supposedly, when the new levels roll out they are adding more benefits, according to sales guy in Hawaii.

I’m sure we could have done better on pricing the first time around, but we didn’t.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> Sorry, I guess I forgot some important details. We bought 200,000 points in May at Nashville, since it has only been 4 months, less than a year, they said we could do a swap basically. We bought 400,000 points in Hawaii for the price we bought at in Nashville. It was right around $80,000 total for the 400,000 points to put us at Silver. We also got enrolled in TPI, Plus Partners, Premier Access, and Outrigger.
> 
> Thinking there are some advantages to being Silver, but maybe not. You get X amount of reservation transactions, X amount of guest confirmations, and unlimited housekeeping credits. Supposedly, when the new levels roll out they are adding more benefits, according to sales guy in Hawaii.
> 
> I’m sure we could have done better on pricing the first time around, but we didn’t.



Which Wyndham is your Hawaii?  Bali Hai?  What is the MF?  If it’s Bali Hai and you’re dead set on Silver, you may want to stay.  Otherwise, could you swap with Canterbury?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Sep 25, 2019)

I would honestly just buy another 105,000 points and get two 3 bedroom PICs before you purchase the other 105,000. It will give you permanent VIP Gold for less money. Gold is the best status for the money spent if you care to be VIP. This is mainly because you can chose your room, get an extra 10% off, be second in line for upgrades and have unlimited transaction tokens (great to cancel and re-book if there's still availability)

305 Retail points + 508 PIC points = 813,000 points. 800,000 points is the new point requirement for Gold, so there's no rush for you to find two 3 bedroom PICs to enroll. Make sure they qualify before purchasing them.

You can easily rent out what you don't use for profit with a Gold account. For example, Bonnet Creek is in the value season during Epcot's food and wine. If you check daily, people always cancel within the 2 month window and you can book a 2 bedroom at 35% off and sell it on Redweek or VRBO for $1200 when it costs only $478 using CWA points during the discount window.

I personally decided to always stay resale mainly because I like the WorldMark and Marriott locations just as much. With only Club Wyndham points, you can't exchange with II and you don't get ARP with Worldmark so all the good inventory like Yellowstone and Fiji is gone by the time Club Wyndham owners can book.


----------



## cnote72 (Sep 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Which Wyndham is your Hawaii?  Bali Hai?  What is the MF?  If it’s Bali Hai and you’re dead set on Silver, you may want to stay.  Otherwise, could you swap with Canterbury?



Royal Garden at Waikiki


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 25, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If you are dead set on VIP, buy at Canterbury SF.  Lowest MF.  Even resale, a 200k Canterbury can resell for $2k.



There is currently no developer inventory available for Canterbury, or at least there wasn't as of last Sunday when I inquired via a sales manager at another Wyndham resort where we were vacationing.  There is some inventory available at NH and possibly Midtown 45, but not Canterbury.  Canterbury is hard to find even on the resale market compared to most of the other resort properties.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 25, 2019)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I would honestly just buy another 105,000 points and get two 3 bedroom PICs before you purchase the other 105,000. It will give you permanent VIP Gold for less money. Gold is the best status for the money spent if you care to be VIP. This is mainly because you can chose your room, get an extra 10% off, be second in line for upgrades and have unlimited transaction tokens (great to cancel and re-book if there's still availability)
> 
> 305 Retail points + 508 PIC points = 813,000 points. 800,000 points is the new point requirement for Gold, so there's no rush for you to find two 3 bedroom PICs to enroll. Make sure they qualify before purchasing them.
> 
> ...



Agreed, if you want to get to VIP levels, PIC is the only way to fly.   It's also the least costly method to do so, and if you choose the right PIC properties, you'll pay lower MFs when compared to just about any Wyndham MF rate in comparison.  My two PICs cost:

$753 CY 2019 for 254k points - with fees (60 cents per 1000 and $89):  $994.40 / 254 = $3.91/1000
$859 CY 2019 for 254k points - with fees (60 cents per 1000 and $89):  $1100.40 / 254 = $4.33/1000

Only Canterbury, Bali Hai and Shearwater have lower or comparable rates net fees.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> Royal Garden at Waikiki


If Canterbury isn’t available, Bali Hai would be good and valuable.  Still recommend you buy resale but if you are dead set in VIP, you might be able to buy Bali Hai on telesales.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> New buyers in May of 2019 at Nashville.  Just bought more in Hawaii while on vacation there, got us to 400,000 points so we would be Silver VIP.  We are regretting it now since we don’t need to extras that come along with Hawaii ownership.  Going to rescind the Hawaii contract but still want to get the additional 200,000 points to be at Silver VIP, or whatever the new term will be.  Just was wondering where would be a good place to buy the additional points, or does it matter?  Since we are new members our price per 1,000 is locked in for 12 months.  Could possibly go to Branson, Vegas, or Austin within the next year, if one place is better to buy at than the other let me know.
> Thanks in advance.


You may also try renting from a VIP that will rent for less then you can pay maintenance  fees on a ownership less then a platinum Vip. Always nice to rent a room within the 60 day discount window at a 50% discount. What is even better is recieving the room upgrade at no additional cost.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> Sorry, I guess I forgot some important details. We bought 200,000 points in May at Nashville, since it has only been 4 months, less than a year, they said we could do a swap basically. We bought 400,000 points in Hawaii for the price we bought at in Nashville. It was right around $80,000 total for the 400,000 points to put us at Silver. We also got enrolled in TPI, Plus Partners, Premier Access, and Outrigger.
> 
> Thinking there are some advantages to being Silver, but maybe not. You get X amount of reservation transactions, X amount of guest confirmations, and unlimited housekeeping credits. Supposedly, when the new levels roll out they are adding more benefits, according to sales guy in Hawaii.
> 
> I’m sure we could have done better on pricing the first time around, but we didn’t.


The 40k additional may not be money well spent to only have Silver VIP. Pic your way to VIP for much less. Or use the 40k and rent from a VIP for less then paying maintenance fees on a Silver ownership. Add in the cost of not paying maintenance fees on the 
200,000 additional points. This maybe a less costly option without the sunk cost or commitment to the monthly maintenance fees.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 25, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> Sorry, I guess I forgot some important details. We bought 200,000 points in May at Nashville, since it has only been 4 months, less than a year, they said we could do a swap basically. We bought 400,000 points in Hawaii for the price we bought at in Nashville. It was right around $80,000 total for the 400,000 points to put us at Silver. We also got enrolled in TPI, Plus Partners, Premier Access, and Outrigger.
> 
> Thinking there are some advantages to being Silver, but maybe not. You get X amount of reservation transactions, X amount of guest confirmations, and unlimited housekeeping credits. Supposedly, when the new levels roll out they are adding more benefits, according to sales guy in Hawaii.
> 
> I’m sure we could have done better on pricing the first time around, but we didn’t.



I currently own about 700K that I paid a total of 2,500 for. I have never run out of housekeeping credits, and the few guest confirmations and reservation transactions I have paid for haven't even come close to the 10K mark, much less 80K. Resale is a good way to go, and you can get low MF properties for much less than developer prices. If you really need that VIP, try going the PIC route explained above, but I have never felt like I was missing out on anything. Been a Wyndham member for 10ish years.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 25, 2019)

dgalati said:


> You may also try renting from a VIP that will rent for less then you can pay maintenance  fees on a ownership less then a platinum Vip. Always nice to rent a room within the 60 day discount window at a 50% discount. What is even better is recieving the room upgrade at no additional cost.





Yep, renting is the way to go!! Someone was taken for $2,900 from a scam renter right here on TUG

I’d rather put the $2,900 towards owning 

Maybe some of you pushing rent-rent-rent should think twice


----------



## cnote72 (Sep 26, 2019)

How can you tell if a resale qualifies as a PIC contract that would count towards VIP status?


----------



## jwalk03 (Sep 26, 2019)

Braindead said:


> View attachment 14281
> Yep, renting is the way to go!! Someone was taken for $2,900 from a scam renter right here on TUG
> 
> I’d rather put the $2,900 towards owning
> ...



There are plenty of ways to rent without getting scammed.  Is there some level of risk- sure I suppose.  But if you just do your due diligence, its very easy not to get scammed.  In this case the person that was scammed said they emailed back and forth and then made a payment, personally I NEVER make a payment without having an actual phone call with the person I am renting from.  Actually speaking to someone on the phone tells you a lot.  I have done 10 or so timeshare rentals in the last 3 years, from TUG with 1 from Redweek as well, and I have never had any kind of issue whatsoever.  You just have to be cautious and do your due diligence and you will be fine renting.


----------



## spackler (Sep 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If Canterbury isn’t available, Bali Hai would be good and valuable.



Yep; Bali Hai UDI & Canterbury have nearly identical MFs.  3 of the last 5 years Bali Hai was cheaper; but for 2019 Canterbury was a few cents cheaper.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 26, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> How can you tell if a resale qualifies as a PIC contract that would count towards VIP status?


I’m not a VIP. I’m sure if you stick around, some TUG member will show you how to do it.  As I understand it, you can either: 1) buy telesales at $134/1k pts, 2) buy resales then PIC.  Correct me if I am mistaken as I just have resale points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m not a VIP. I’m sure if you stick around, some TUG member will show you how to do it.  As I understand it, you can either: 1) buy telesales at $134/1k pts, 2) buy resales then PIC.  Correct me if I am mistaken as I just have resale points.



I'd work with a rep in telesales to qualify potential PIC properties.  Beyond the core prerequisite criteria - that the timeshare is RCI integrated and that it's a weeks based timeshare (cannot be points based for PIC Plus).  

Beyond the prerequisites, the answer to this question changes over time, so there's no one answer.  For instance, both of the PIC resort properties I own at, Wyndham is no longer taking more inventory from those two resort locations.  There are ratios that they track internally for PICs that dictate eligibility for any one timeshare resort location.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If Canterbury isn’t available, Bali Hai would be good and valuable.  Still recommend you buy resale but if you are dead set in VIP, you might be able to buy Bali Hai on telesales.



Agreed, Bali Hai you may have better luck, though many of the contracts on the resale market are EOY contracts.  I've actually never inquired about BH developer contracts, I'll have to inquire from one of my sales manager contacts.


----------



## dgalati (Sep 26, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> There are plenty of ways to rent without getting scammed.  Is there some level of risk- sure I suppose.  But if you just do your due diligence, its very easy not to get scammed.  In this case the person that was scammed said they emailed back and forth and then made a payment, personally I NEVER make a payment without having an actual phone call with the person I am renting from.  Actually speaking to someone on the phone tells you a lot.  I have done 10 or so timeshare rentals in the last 3 years, from TUG with 1 from Redweek as well, and I have never had any kind of issue whatsoever.  You just have to be cautious and do your due diligence and you will be fine renting.


The industry as a whole is full of scammers. Buying, renting or selling.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 26, 2019)

dgalati said:


> The industry as a whole is full of scammers. Buying, renting or selling.


I only rent from TUGGERS who have an established TUG rental history.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 26, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Agreed, Bali Hai you may have better luck, though many of the contracts on the resale market are EOY contracts.  I've actually never inquired about BH developer contracts, I'll have to inquire from one of my sales manager contacts.



From what I gather, due to real estate licensing, not all brokers can sell all inventory. So your "insider" has to be able to sell Hawaii timeshares.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 26, 2019)

bendadin said:


> From what I gather, due to real estate licensing, not all brokers can sell all inventory. So your "insider" has to be able to sell Hawaii timeshares.



Agreed, some states have different requirements for timeshare sales.  Could easily be why I've never had BH offered up since I mostly frequent east coast Wyndham resorts.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 26, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I only rent from TUGGERS who have an established TUG rental history.



I recommend owning what you would like to use unless you know you can have a plan B in the event of a mistake.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 28, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m not a VIP. I’m sure if you stick around, some TUG member will show you how to do it.  As I understand it, you can either: 1) buy telesales at $134/1k pts, 2) buy resales then PIC.  Correct me if I am mistaken as I just have resale points.


@bendadin here is where I recommended someone wanted VIP, they should buy resales.


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 28, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If Canterbury isn’t available, Bali Hai would be good and valuable.  Still recommend you buy resale but if you are dead set in VIP, you might be able to buy Bali Hai on telesales.


@bendadin here is where I recommend someone buy Canterbury or Bali Hai developer for VIP.


----------



## mjc775 (Sep 30, 2019)

cnote72 said:


> Royal Garden at Waikiki



Again, you sound like me 5 years ago. However we rescinded Royal Garden and purchased Waikiki Beach Walk via resale- which IMO is a better resort location-wise. Also most accommodations are about 1/2 the points as Royal Garden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

